# Quality work



## brm1109 (Sep 17, 2012)

Just gotta laugh sometimes. This is who now does the cuts that we lost.


----------



## npm (Nov 14, 2012)

Was dealing with this but starting to get them back. I hate to be the contractor that has to deal with the charge back for my batf invoices.


----------



## UnitedFieldInspections (Dec 20, 2012)

I gotta show you the **** thats going on in NY & NJ Its unbelievable


----------



## brm1109 (Sep 17, 2012)

Ya this was in that area. The best is I received a recut (not this one) that was actually worse. Then I was told that it could not be bid.
Oh ya then have the a&*hole who cut it do it themselves. Sorry I am not cleaning up other's garbage for a standard fee.


----------



## Ohnojim (Mar 25, 2013)

*I don't even complain about them when they're*

only that bad, as long as they are not trying to have me do it as a re-cut, or routine. I got a few nice ones last week, where the contractor cut a nice little area around the house for the camera. The rest of the place looked like jungle warfare.


----------



## Framer1901 (Nov 2, 2013)

That kind of stuff has been going on for years. The only time it gets caught is when the client has boots on the ground performing quality checks or maybe the city writes a violation.

Whining about a poor job another contractor does is wasted energy and in general gets you no where and sometimes backward, in general that is. 

In my experience, do your job, keep your head down and mouth shut - get your stuff done in a timely manner with no errors and work will continue to flow your way. The people you are working for are busy and overworked, they don't have time nor want to hear your BS complaints about another contractor. 

Sure, there is the one or two off people that care, but 95% of order processors just want to see completed work orders.

We have seen commercial mowing bids that were awarded at 50% of what maybe market rate should have been, their work looks like chit but they keep getting the job back - it doesn't take long to realize the customers expectations are lower than yours, you just have to decide if you want to be associated with chit.


----------



## brm1109 (Sep 17, 2012)

I don't care of they are over worked, it is not a case of keeping my mouth shut and head down. If you got an order to "recut" that property, would you just go and do it?
Sorry but like I said, if I was just there for something else and nobody said anything then fine. But if I get asked to clean their crap or I have a neighbor complaining to me, then I am speaking up.


----------



## Framer1901 (Nov 2, 2013)

In all honesty, yea, I'd cut it. That lawn for one guy would take ten minutes, but then again if you are rolling around with a push mower it may be longer.

1) Most never paid trip charges for grass cuts - you will lose money by skipping the cut
2) Bids on grass suck - takes two weeks to get approved sometimes and by the the grass has grown another two foot.
3) The front yard doesn't look bad, the back needs double cut BFD
4) Are you planning on making this thing a manicured looking golf course? Heck no, cut the chit down and move on.

The neighbor? Who the heck are they and how do they come into the picture? They complain? Who cares? Are they paying you? Do they have any single ounce of influence on work you receive from that client? NO.

You know who does have influence, that overworked person you don't care about.

A $35 lawn cut takes xx minutes to complete - the client provides $35, you provide the minutes - we're not building cadillacs here, look what it looks like now. If it's gonna take longer due to excessive edging or trimming, skip it till next round, provide the minutes and no more - hopefully with the right equipment less.

Your priorities for this type of business are backwards dude. The neighbor doesn't pay you, the client does - make the client happy by just getting it done and wave to the neighbor. You will gain nothing ever by making waves.


----------



## PPPrincessNOT (Nov 11, 2013)

[QUOTE}

The neighbor? Who the heck are they and how do they come into the picture? They complain? Who cares? Are they paying you? Do they have any single ounce of influence on work you receive from that client? NO.

You know who does have influence, that overworked person you don't care about.

A $35 lawn cut takes xx minutes to complete - the client provides $35, you provide the minutes - we're not building cadillacs here, look what it looks like now. If it's gonna take longer due to excessive edging or trimming, skip it till next round, provide the minutes and no more - hopefully with the right equipment less.

Your priorities for this type of business are backwards dude. The neighbor doesn't pay you, the client does - make the client happy by just getting it done and wave to the neighbor. You will gain nothing ever by making waves.[/QUOTE]


Although I agree with you to a point.
That complaining neighbor DOES have an influence... That neighbor can and will call the realtor handling the property. Or the 800 number on the posted signage on the house. Enough of those screaming neighbor calls might have an impact on your work order flow...
I have had neighbors come screaming at me about a prior crew being jackwagons. After a few rounds of calming them down and making the neighbor (who doesn't doesn't pay you) happy.. Ive pulled some pretty nice rehab, add a deck, roof repair whatever jobs from them.
Heck Ive even have had them call and say how great we do..
they may not pay you but they DO have influence...

M


----------



## Craigslist Hack (Jun 14, 2012)

My guys have strict instructions not to talk to neighbors. We speak to them as little as possible and I don't care what they think. Most of realtors hate neighbors also so my policy suits my clients. As for their deck work or room additions? If they are bitchy neighbors that can't keep their nose out of other people's business I certainly don't want to work for them.

That grass cut is nothing! Nothing at all. That is better than most of our cuts look when we arrive. A 2 week cycle around here during rainy season equals tall grass. No WAY I even get a weedeater out of the truck for $35.00. We don't do any $35.00 grass cuts but if we did it would be a knock down and roll.


----------



## hammerhead (Apr 26, 2012)

Framer1901 said:


> In all honesty, yea, I'd cut it. That lawn for one guy would take ten minutes, but then again if you are rolling around with a push mower it may be longer.
> 
> 1) Most never paid trip charges for grass cuts - you will lose money by skipping the cut
> 2) Bids on grass suck - takes two weeks to get approved sometimes and by the the grass has grown another two foot.
> ...


You my friend are the reason prices suck anymore. Bid it with a 7-10 window. I agree with CH I wont unload my trailer for less than $50. That yard also looks like you'll be repairing tires


----------



## brm1109 (Sep 17, 2012)

I think I am being somewhat misunderstood regarding my original post.
The main point is I understand that sometimes during periods of rainy weather the grass will grow high between cycles and that is fine I have no problem cutting it.
BUT this is a case of where it is apparent that they cut the front and had just left the back for a long time. Sorry but when we cut a lawn we cut it properly, so another words you have no problem with having somebody do 1/2 the job for the same amount as you might get for the cut and then you have to clean it up. Sorry but not us, I refuse to have to cleanup after someone else without being compensated.
As for the neighbors, we never discuss the actual circumstances of a property for obvious reasons. However I might mention that "well we are here for photos to bid it". 
I know that some neighbors can be a pain but they can also be helpful. Just from speaking nice and them seeing our work, we have gotten all sorts of work from neighbors.


----------



## Framer1901 (Nov 2, 2013)

I'm not the reason prices suck - I'm outa that business as in our area it isn't a business anymore.

For us, the volume became too low, the demands too high and the chasing the last 10-15% of your money was crazy.

I've been clean and profitable for seven months, I should have seen the light years ago.

Can you still make it doing this? Yea, I think so from what I see happening thru anothers inspection business, it's just waayyy harder, very different and no place for a business (one with employees) to be.

Pricing is all about about market, work required and VOLUME.


----------



## PropPresPro (Apr 12, 2012)

Framer1901 said:


> I'm not the reason prices suck -


 
Well dangit! Now who are we going to blame?


----------



## brm1109 (Sep 17, 2012)

Yes they asked me for the bid and they gave me what I wanted. Again I am not cleaning up somebody else's mess without getting paid. And believe me it was not $35.00.


----------

